# A class radio reception



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

i think I have finally solved the problem of poor radio reception in my Hymer.

Initially I bought an Autodab Lite Dab converter. It comes with a stick on internal glass mounted aerial, reception was non-existent.

As a final try I bought a Kinetic DEGA-T4002 telescopic DAB glass mounted extendable aerial from Dabonwheels. As they offer a 45 day return guarantee if it does not work, providing you gaffer tape it on to test reception, I really had nothing to lose.

Glad to say that reception is excellent. Specified 5 metres of cable with the aeial which is sufficient to run it from the head unit to the aerial mounted high up on the middle of the windscreen.

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Mike. Mine has good reception, and I'm not even sure where the aerial goes! will bear this in mind, although my old Pilote had something similar in the window.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I also tried a couple of stick on ones, both supposedly quality makes but both equally useless!
I also obtained my roof aerial from Dabonwheels, and it also is a kinetic aerial and now the reception is superb,
Which proves to me the quality of the aerial is tantamount to a good radio reception,
It also helps if you have a decent head unit but without a good aerial you are just throwing your money away,


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Bognormike, 

On modern Hymer A Class's the aerial is bonded to the inside of the fibreglass above the left hand side of the windscreen.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mike,
I totally agree about Hymer radio reception, there isn't any!
I have had 4 Hymers on Fiat Alko chassis and on every one of them I couldn't receive radio on the move, however once parked up radio was fine. 
I have posted on here about wires going to a box on the back of the aerial on the near side top by the windscreen but to no avail, no one seems to have any idea what they are for. I thought that maybe the wires were for a 12 volt feed to an amplifier but couldn't find any info.
Anyway I am now on my 5th Hymer and it's on a Merc, radio reception is perfect and uses exactly the same aerial as the Fiats, the radio is a not very expensive Kenwood as compared to various quite expensive systems fitted in my Fiats.......go figure!
Mel.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Very simple crap aerial and expensive radio = crap reception!
crap aerial and cheap radio = Crap reception
Correctly fitted cheap aerial and cheap radio = reasonable reception
Correctly fitted quality aerial and radio. = excellent reception

Correctly fitted means a good aerial ground plane to a good earth or circular metal discs size depending on the radio frequency you are trying to pick up,

pays your money and take your choice! For great reception nothing will surpass a roof aerial that has a good ground plane, The caveat here is fitted properly using quality shielded leads and avoiding runs near noises electrical sources,


----------

